# ماجستير هندسة السلامة العامة



## abu nawa (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ...
اخواني و بدون مقدمات طويلة ..
انا مهندس حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية من الاردن و بتقدير جيد جدا ..
ارغب بــ تكميل دراستي العليا بتخصص هندسة السلامة العامة ، و ابحث عن جامعات تقدم هذا التخصص ...
شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم .


----------



## abu nawa (8 يوليو 2011)

*هندسة السلامة العامة*

السلام عليكم ...
اخواني و بدون مقدمات طويلة ..
انا مهندس حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية من الاردن و بتقدير جيد جدا ..
ارغب بــ تكميل دراستي العليا بتخصص هندسة السلامة العامة ، و ابحث عن جامعات تقدم هذا التخصص ...
شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم .


----------



## bad_man (16 يوليو 2011)

هل يوجد هذا التخصص في مصر

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا مهندس صناعي هل سوف ينفعني التخصص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## greeneye9999 (18 يوليو 2011)

على ما اعتقد انه لا يوجد ولكنه موجود بجامعات فى الجزائر .. وعموما انا أرى انك من الممكن ان تحصل على النيبوش ومن ثم دبلومه فى النيبوش وهى بمثابة ماجيستير من المملكه المتحده

علمت الان انه 
*تم بحمد الله إفتتاح دبلوم دراسات عليا فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه والبيئه فى كلية علوم من جامعة قناة السويس فرع السويس *​


----------



## hamada4874 (21 يوليو 2011)

يوجد مكان كويس جدا بيدى ماجيستير فى السلامة والصحة المهنية اسمة معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية
اسم المديرة م : سامية شلبى 
ابحث عنة فى النت هاتلقية بسهولة


----------



## YOU3D (4 يناير 2012)

هل يوجد في الاردن معهد بعطي دورات معتمده في السلامه العامه


----------



## Um khalid (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
حبيت أفيدكم للي يسال عن تخصص هندسة السلامة ، يوجد التخصص بجامعة UCLAN
university Of central lancashire ببريطانيا ، والتي أدرس حاليا فيها بكالوريوس هندسة السلامة


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (5 يناير 2012)

برجاء الإطلاع على الملف المرفق ,,, أمل أن ينفعك ...


----------



## sayed00 (6 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى جمعه - لكن هل هناك درجة ماجستير تخلص فى 25 يوم

و بعدين محتوى البرنامج الاوشا 501 و 502 التى مستواها مبدء جدا لمن يريد الدراسات العليا

و اخى الى اشار الى ان دبلوم النيبوش يعادل الماجستير فى بريطانبا - هذا غير صحيح لانها تعادل المستوى الثالث و هو ما يعادل البكالريوس

فقط حبيت التنوية للتضح الصورة


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مارس 2012)

لكم كل الشكر


----------



## يا الغالي (30 مارس 2012)

جمعة محمد سلامة قال:


> برجاء الإطلاع على الملف المرفق ,,, أمل أن ينفعك ...



*اخي جمعة مع احترامي:*
كلية ريد روك الامريكية لا تعطي درجة بكالوريوس فكيف تعطي درجة الماجستير.
راجع رابط التخصصات:
http://www.rrcc.edu/degrees/index.html
 باضافة ان الكلية غير معتمدة لدى وزارة التعليم العالي في السعودية
راجع الرابط
http://ru.mohe.gov.sa/univ.aspx?uc=searchbyname&q=&cid=58&kid=0&ctid=633&sid=0&sname=&catid=0&certid=0&stid=-1 





abu nawa قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> اخواني و بدون مقدمات طويلة ..
> انا مهندس حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية من الاردن و بتقدير جيد جدا ..
> ارغب بــ تكميل دراستي العليا بتخصص هندسة السلامة العامة ، و ابحث عن جامعات تقدم هذا التخصص ...
> شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم .




راجع الرابط التالي:
http://www.osha.gov/dte/edcenters/certificate.html#by_degree


----------



## keakoo2020 (7 أبريل 2012)

هو الجامعه دى شهادتاه فى الاخر مهندس سلامه وممكن تتثبت على الباسبور ولا اى كلام زيها زى اى دوره زى النيبوش والاوشا ارجو الافاده


----------



## ally night (17 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوي ابو نوى 
فيه معهد في الهند اسمه (nife (national institute for fire and safety engineering 
المركز الرئسي في كيرلا وله فروع حيد اباد 
يعطيك شهاده دبلوم في مجال هندسة السلامه والحرائق وشيك على هذه الاسم في النت وبتلاقيه ان شاء الله 
واذا بتأخذ دورات في مجال qc في مجال الهندسه المدنيه انا في وجة نضري افضل لانها مطلوبه 
وشكرا​


----------



## HSE Engineer UK (1 يوليو 2012)

حصلت بحمد الله على الماجستير في هندسة السلامة من جامعة أبردين في بريطانيا عام 2010
الجامعة توفر هذا الكوورس بجودة عالية


----------

